# guessing host type since 10.2.4



## antadam (Feb 25, 2003)

I upgraded from 10.2.3 to 10.2.4 when it came out and i just reinstalled dec dev tools and the x11 sdk so that i can compile programs under x11.  in either case, i'm trying to compile glib 1.2.10 and i keep getting an error when running
./configure that says
checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
now i know what this means, but i'm not quite sure how to get rid of it.  any suggestions?
thanks in advance


----------



## gatorparrots (Feb 25, 2003)

http://homepage.mac.com/samchops/MACOSX/build.html


> In many cases the build step involves running a configure script.  Occasionally you'll run a configure script that gives  error message stating that the host type cannot be determined.  In such a case, you  can usually either specify the configure option  --host=powerpc-apple-darwin6.4 as I've done in the  examples below. (Note in this case, we are using darwin6.4. To determine the correct release of darwin, enter the command uname -r.) You can alternatively  copy two files into the build directory, that is, into the same  directory that contains the script configure.
> 
> ```
> cp /usr/share/libtool/config.guess .
> ...


----------



## antadam (Feb 26, 2003)

worked great...thanks


----------

